# "None more black" Gibson SG



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure of the _exact_ model but, if you're into that sort of thing, $800 seemed "not unreasonable" for a bound neck SG w/ OHSC.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice! Maybe it's one of those Guitar of the Month/Week things. Especially if the emgs are factory.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Nice! Maybe it's one of those Guitar of the Month/Week things. Especially if the emgs are factory.


That or someone blacked out a standard. I was hoping it was a gothic model.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, it was the Gibson Guitar of the Week #32.

...and that’s a damn good price (if that’s your sort of thing).


----------

